# Réseau wifi par défaut ...



## jro44 (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

Je suis confronté à un petit désagrément : j'ai à côté de chez moi un voisin qui a un réseau wifi et dont je capte parfaitement le signal grâce à ma carte AirPort Extreme. Et ce qui est encore mieux c'est qu'il n'a aucune protection sur sa connexion, ce qui fait que je m'y connecte sans aucun problème ...
Le seul problème, c'est que dès que j'allume mon Mac, le réseau pris est celui du "sus-nommé" voisin et que parfois je surfe à son compte sans forcément m'en rendre compte ...
Premièrement, ça me gène un peu de "pirater" son réseau, même si après tout il n'a qu'à le protéger, c'est très bien expliqué sur certains forum ... comme celui ci  
Deuxièmement, c'est que le débit qu'il a est carrément moins bon ... Sinon, vous pensez bien que je l'utiliserai sans état d'âme :love: :love: :love:
Donc à chaque fois que je rallume mon fidèle eMac, je vérifie si je suis sur mon réseau ou non et je change le cas échéant, car malgré ce que j'ai écrit plus haut : je suis quand même un gars plutôt honnête  mais ça devient un peu pénible ...
Ma question : comment faire pour que mon réseau perso soit mon réseau par défaut et non plus celui de mon voisin ? Voisin que je ne connais même pas !!!
J'ai un peu cherché sur notre cher MacGé, mais je n'ai pas trouvé ... Si le fil existe déjà, vous pouvez me mettre le lien direct : je ne serais pas vexé  

@ +


----------



## chandler_jf (25 Juillet 2006)

Je dirais sans certitude qu'il se connecte au dernier r&#233;seau utilis&#233;. 
Donc si tu reste sur le tien, au red&#233;marrage tu vas te connecter &#224; ton r&#233;seau

_Edit : je viens de v&#233;rifier dans les pref r&#233;seau > AirPort > Par d&#233;faut se connecter si tu es sur automatiquement tu peux passer &#224; Mes r&#233;seaux pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s et ne mettre que ton propre r&#233;seau_


----------



## jro44 (25 Juillet 2006)

Merci, je vérifierai ça ce soir, quand arrasser d'une dure journée de labeur, je rejoindrai ma famille et mon fidèle eMac


----------

